# Can I Treat



## cazber (Sep 6, 2010)

Can i treat a whole tank, i looks like one of my fish is not doing to well, the others are doing fine, would the other fish be harmaned if i treat the whole tank?...

PS. never had to treat any fish before, so i need some pointers








- Casper


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Treat for what? Usually it's best to remove the affected fish and put it into a smaller tank so that it can be on it's own and so you don't have to dose as much.


----------



## cazber (Sep 6, 2010)

well its getting a bump on the chin and it looks like its getting some kinda of zit behind one of the gills. this is not the same fish but one of my fish is breathing heavily almost all of the time and it is one of the smaller once so it should have plenty of oxygen as oppose to the bigger fish

i dont have an extra tank, but would it harm them, or just heal them if they had any smaller problems that i havent noticed

- Casper


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

So what are you planning on treating them for? The bump on the chin could just be a chimple... posting pics would help. As for the heavy breathing, what are your ammonia and nitrite readings?


----------



## cazber (Sep 6, 2010)

its been some time is i tested the water but are going out to buy some testkits later today, but never really had any problems 25-30% water change every week, i vac the sand at the same time, left over food is taken out after 5 mins, and no rotting plants..

i was just planing on treating the tank with some kind of broad spectrum meds if there is such a thing


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd wait to see what the results of the tests are first... could be something simple that doesn't require meds. Do you have any pics of the "bump" on the chin and "some kinda of zit" near the gill?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree with Joe, never treat for anything with out checking your params first.

The heavy breathing might be a sign of an ammo or nitrite spike?


----------



## cazber (Sep 6, 2010)

ok, ill get back to you when i've tested the water, never thought you would have to do often, just figured when the tank was cycled and levels were perfect, that if you kept it clean what it stay the same, but i guess you learn every day









- Casper

no i dont have any pictures and arent able to take anyone at this moment :S


----------



## cazber (Sep 6, 2010)

Well just tested the water ammonia=0, NO2=0, pH 6.8, but the NO3=50-75, wich i kinda high according to the test manual how do i lower that(not even sure what it is).. but mabye i was just a bit overprotective, and it'll pass on its own


----------



## cazber (Sep 6, 2010)

hay, NO3=nirate, what is that?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nitrate is basically the end result of the biological filtration in your tank... ammonia is converted to nitrites and nitrites are then converted to nitrates. Live plants can eat up nitrates, but aside from that, frequent water changes are needed to keep it at a safe level. It's less toxic than ammonia and nitrite, but you generally want to stay below 40ppm.


----------

